# Polaris IAC color code



## Thalinder (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I have a 2011 polaris 800 crew with a bad iac harness, two wires pulled out of connector with a light tug. I ordered the replacement polaris kit 2878507 and am ready to put it in. Only problem is, as a die hard diy-er, I destroyed the old connector trying to make it work again and then threw it in the garbage. I assumed at the time that the new kit would have the same wire coding or at least tell which coded wire went where etc. But all four wires on the new kit are white and the instructions they sent don't list the iac connection at all. 
Really all I need is a picture of someone's 2011 iac harness so I get the colors right. Or even a description of which colors go where from top left clockwise through the four as looking at back of it while connected. I have Blue w/red strip, Blue w/black, Red w/green and a Green with red. 
Feel like a donkey having not just saved the old one, have it up and running by now. 
Thanks in advance for any help, 

Todd

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

Oh, should mention that service manual shows 4 solid colors that my machine doesn't have, green, red, blue and black. Odd that service manual wouldn't be more model specific but there it is.


----------

